

Google shuts down Google wallet - seasoup
http://finance.yahoo.com/video/google-gives-39-wallet-39-160000981.html?.tsrc=applewf

======
seasoup
seems like very odd timing considering Apple Pay was just recently launched.
Is there an alternative android wallet everyone uses?

------
opless
I can't read yahoo here, but wallet.google.com works just fine. In fact,
google uses it to pay android developers.

